# Cane Toads.



## Wombok (Mar 7, 2013)

Just thought I'd share a few pictures of this cane toad that comes into the laundry and eats our cat food every night. My mum insisted she held it. So I was like. "YES, AND I'LL TAKE PICTURES."- Over enthusiasm.
Anyway, here they are.
Oh, and by the way, we don't kill them, as my family have always been creature lovers, and even though these kill others, we won't hurt them. It's just like a lion kills a gazelle, no biggy.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

That lion has killed millions of our native mammals, reptiles, amphibians and birds. Kill the ugly monsters. I cant believe you would post that rubbish on here. WAKE UP


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 7, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> That lion has killed millions of our native mammals, reptiles, amphibians and birds. Kill the ugly monsters. I cant believe you would post that rubbish on here. WAKE UP



calm down mate yes they have kill millions but its in there back yard so what of it not everyone can kill animal so people have a heart even iits a dangerous killing frog hes pretty big


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you sure you're a creature lover?


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry but I beg to differ about the whole lion gazelle thing. Lions and gazelles are both native to africa and it's a part of how mother nature intended things. Cane toads on the other hand are not native to Australia and cause problems with the balance and our wildlife. Food chain/Food web. Gazelles and lions fit into africa's version. Cane toads are intruders that dont fir into the natural cycle! Yes I agree I dont like killing any animal but if it's going to save a lot more species then it's a responsibility that'll keep aussie wildlife around longer. And their numbers are ridiculous.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> calm down mate yes they have kill millions but its in there back yard so what of it not everyone can kill animal so people have a heart even iits a dangerous killing frog hes pretty big



I will calm down when I see northern quolls, freshwater crocs, Varanus gouldii. panoptes, mertsensii, etc, frillnecks, king browns and so on come back to their respective habitats. Ignorance is not bliss. These little turds are are a major toxin in our environment. They deserve nothing short of anihilation.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 7, 2013)

Except that lions and gazelles have evolved together - cane toads have no place here.


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 7, 2013)

Isn't it kind of like an asian house gecko?


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

TBH killing them would show more love towards creatures than not. Have you seen what they are doing to our wildlife!? I'm not blaming the animals. They're just living as nature intended but they do need to be exterminated.


----------



## Timmeh103 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow.........


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Isn't it kind of like an asian house gecko?



much worse.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 7, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Isn't it kind of like an asian house gecko?



Only if you armed the Asian house gecko with chemical weapons...


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Isn't it kind of like an asian house gecko?



When was the last time you found an asian house gecko in the belly of a freshly killed 3 meter freshwater crocodile. Clown


----------



## PieBald (Mar 7, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> I will calm down when I see northern quolls, freshwater crocs, Varanus gouldii. panoptes, mertsensii, etc, frillnecks, king browns and so on come back to their respective habitats. Ignorance is not bliss. These little turds are are a major toxin in our environment. They deserve nothing short of anihilation.


That's the spirit!!


----------



## Chicken (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 7, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> When was the last time you found an asian house gecko in the belly of a freshly killed 3 meter freshwater crocodile. Clown



Didn't mean it like that. I was meaning it was an intrusive species. Clown


----------



## PieBald (Mar 7, 2013)

Thats quite a funny looking golf ball, quick hit it with a golf club and see what happens!


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Didn't mean it like that. I was meaning it was an intrusive species. Clown



What's that supposed to mean mate? An intrusive species? Should we ask them to stop intruding? Fair dinkum..... that might be a good job for you, cane toad negotiations, pity I cant say what I really think about it.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

PieBald said:


> Thats quite a funny looking golf ball, quick hit it with a golf club and see what happens!



I would have said it resembles more of a cricket ball. IMO anyway. Nice swing with a tennis racket/racquet might make some nice toad mince :lol:


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 7, 2013)

If you really want you can start negotiating but don't think you're going to be getting anywhere. there here now, doubt there leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Clown



Nice comeback :lol:


----------



## PieBald (Mar 7, 2013)

Steve is a true Aussie. nellynake, It should be their, not there. That there means over there, you need their meaning ownership


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 7, 2013)

Wombok you are a snake lover and you post this. If you had any idea how many snakes and pythons were
killed by cane toads you may change your mind. Female cane toads breed over 50 000 offspring a year. Your innocent "pet" contributes to this. Every single toadlet is toxic.


Glorious my backside


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 7, 2013)

I know the differences. I was typing without proof reading :\ BTW what does that have to do with a toad/gecko?


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 7, 2013)

well i might be hated for this but if that came into my laundry my boys would have removed it with a golf club! lol sorry i like all creatures big and small but i kill mozzies and cane toads. Brave mum though, wouldnt catch me dead holding one


----------



## Stuart (Mar 7, 2013)

Lets keep the attacks on others opinions and the animal cruelty out of it Guys and Gals. Its a sensitive subject but a worthwhile discussion at the end of the day.


----------



## Darwin-boy (Mar 7, 2013)

agreed on my way to work i found a juvi children python on the side of the road picked him up and went to move him off the road to find his belly was full and not moving just slight twitches and dying a slow painful death..... hate to say it but these creatures deserve to die in australia they have no place here and lions kill to eat their prey no harm done to them and our beautiful natural wildlife are trying to do the same but dying instead of rolling over with a full belly and enjoying life! the only thing they are good for is using their dead bodies as fertiliser for trees and nothing else my bosses banana trees look fantastic because of their dead rotting bodies


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

Enjoying cane toads is like saying cancer doesn't really mean it. Accepting it as unavoidable is monstrous. There are still many parts of Australia where they dont exist. If we cant eradicate them (not convinced) we can certainly control their numbers and their impact. 

My apologies if I offended any young folk but this is a very serious issue and flippant remarks in this matter are a shame upon yourselves.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 7, 2013)

i think you need to remember cane toads are innocent it was stupid people who moved them and are responsible
just like any other introduced/feral/invasive species and they should be killed as humanely as possible...

Every bogan and his dog can go out with golf clubs and kill the toads for a month and it won't make a dent in solving the problem

i think you need to remember this is a massive issue...


----------



## PieBald (Mar 7, 2013)

Steve you make great points! I congrats you for stand up for what right for the good of snakes, snakes isnt that why we are all here? We should be trying to save them not admire their killers the cane toad.


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 7, 2013)

Admiring? really... all I said was "is that like the asian house gecko" what about the other animals lol. the only animals that I know of eating toads (and survive) are crows.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah but saving one still has the chance of making 50000 more as someone mentioned. And I also mentioned it's not their fault but unfortunately for them because of someone's decision they need to be destroyed.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember ranting about the impact these things would have when they reached the NT, before they did..it was assumed the native species would 'adapt'. Sometimes all you can do is shrug your shoulders and sigh.

like a lion eating an antelope.
Shrug. Sigh.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Enjoying cane toads is like saying cancer doesn't really mean it. Accepting it as unavoidable is monstrous.



Same deal with the holocaust. (Sorry to add this in as it's a touchy subject but it relates... Vaguely) there are the few who deny such an event happened. It's simply ignorance. The evidence that we have proving it happened and how atrocious it was is extraordinary yet some still beg to offer because they don't want to believe it. It's a fact and it needs dealing with. Even if it means killing some huge number of a species. It saves a hell of a lot of others.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 7, 2013)

bk201 said:


> i think you need to remember cane toads are innocent it was stupid people who moved them and are responsible
> just like any other introduced/feral/invasive species and they should be killed as humanely as possible...



I completely agree. It's not their fault they were brought here. As ugly as they might look and as destructive to ecosystems as they might be, they don't deserve to be tortured to death for those things. They are still living creatures that feel pain and fear. With those stipulations, I have no objection whatsoever to killing them. We have to find some way of controlling their numbers. I say "controlling" because I don't know if eradication is possible, although it is a nice dream. 

Rick Shine is giving a public talk at JCU at the end of this month about reducing the ecological impact of the cane toad. Should be an interesting evening.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Admiring? really... all I said was "is that like the asian house gecko" what about the other animals lol. the only animals that I know of eating toads (and survive) are crows.



Thereare quite afew, birds, reptiles and most importantly meat ants. I dont understand your "admire" reference.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

PythonLegs said:


> I remember ranting about the impact these things would have when they reached the NT, before they did..it was assumed the native species would 'adapt'. Sometimes all you can do is shrug your shoulders and sigh.
> 
> like a lion eating an antelope.
> Shrug. Sigh.



There used to be a useless bloke running the Conservation Commission here 11 years ago. I argued that the cane toads could be kept off the Islands, His theory was that it was inevitable that they would be everywhere so why bother. We threw him and his mates out of power 11 years ago and now he is back in charge of a new Environmental Protection Agency under full control of our nutcase government. Veeery disapointing..... but no change in my resolve. Only a couple of Islands have the toads. My program worked. All it needed was people who weren't obsessed with themselves.


----------



## wasgij (Mar 7, 2013)

Iv'e suggested in the past that a kind of cane toad 'transfer station' could be implemented. Instead of everyone going out and destroying whatever cane toads they can find (which I'm all for ATM) they should be able to bring them to a drop off point for a small refund 10c each toad. Just like they already do with cans in some areas. In this way if people bought in live toads at said place they could be identified just to be sure. This way native animals wont be killed and there is a small intensive. 
There is also the fact that cane toads are readily implemented in many traditional Chinese medicines. So once these frogs toads are caught they can be humanely killed packed and shipped OS for a profit, it may sound a bit over simplified but sometimes simple ideas work.


----------



## Darwin-boy (Mar 7, 2013)

hey we cant forget the keel back snake can also survive the cane toad poison  mate has one and feeds it little toads come on snakes please adapt and become like the keel back then free food for everyone yay! lol


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 7, 2013)

wasgij said:


> Iv'e suggested in the past that a kind of cane toad 'transfer station' could be implemented. Instead of everyone going out and destroying whatever cane toads they can find (which I'm all for ATM) they should be able to bring them to a drop off point for a small refund 10c each toad. Just like they already do with cans in some areas. In this way if people bought in live toads at said place they could be identified just to be sure. This way native animals wont be killed and there is a small intensive.
> There is also the fact that cane toads are readily implemented in many traditional Chinese medicines. So once these frogs toads are caught they can be humanely killed packed and shipped OS for a profit, it may sound a bit over simplified but sometimes simple ideas work.



Good idea in theory, but how many people would just start breeding them to make the cash?


----------



## nintendont (Mar 7, 2013)

i used to feel pretty strongly against all feral species and I am all for the removal of cane toads IF it can actually be done in a completely safe and efficient way..BUT this old bloke Darwin had a theory that I am starting to really agree with, and if the ugly things can adapt so well to our environment then good for them. Thats nature. The strong survive and the weak die out. Natives will either figure out adaptations or they will be beaten in a natural arm wrestle. Deal with it!


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

wasgij said:


> Iv'e suggested in the past that a kind of cane toad 'transfer station' could be implemented. Instead of everyone going out and destroying whatever cane toads they can find (which I'm all for ATM) they should be able to bring them to a drop off point for a small refund 10c each toad. Just like they already do with cans in some areas. In this way if people bought in live toads at said place they could be identified just to be sure. This way native animals wont be killed and there is a small intensive.
> There is also the fact that cane toads are readily implemented in many traditional Chinese medicines. So once these frogs toads are caught they can be humanely killed packed and shipped OS for a profit, it may sound a bit over simplified but sometimes simple ideas work.



The problem with a "bounty" is some people will breed them for a few bux. The export trade has been explored (mainly for skins) but again it is easier to breed them than catch them. Best on offer at the moment is traps using bufotoxin as bait for tadpoles. They track and kill each other (reducing competition) by sensing their own poison. Poetic really,


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 8, 2013)

there is alot of work going into cane toad study,there is some good news and i can tell you straight from the horses mouth as in Rick Shine as i asked him myself , that Cane Toads have sent many species into decline ,but, there is not 1 species that has become extinct from exposure to cane toad populations.removing individual cane toads by hand is an absolute waste of time they bred at a rate that makes this technique useless.Cane toads are here to stay but they will have to manage them.
Foxes and cats have most certainly wiped species out and that makes them worse.Habitat destruction is even worse again.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cane toads make an excellent wallet!

But seriously, I really cannot believe they didn't kill it. A simple quick hit to the head will crush its skull and kill it instantly, like from a golf club. If that is too "inhumane" then you can gas it but it is a tad more complex.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 8, 2013)

i call 'em Chaz wazza's


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 8, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Thereare quite afew, birds, reptiles and most importantly meat ants. I dont understand your "admire" reference.


Piebalds comment on page 2


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 8, 2013)

Forgot to add, sticking them in the fridge for a few hours, before putting them in the freezer is an easy way to kill them


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 8, 2013)

There are plenty of other things destroying native wild life in Australia. Rabbits have done just as much damage, if not more. Habitat loss is a long way ahead of both. Killing one cane toad isn't going to turn the tide. Also, belting a cane toad to death with a golf club is a small minded way of dealing with them. If you really feel the need to kill them then do it properly (humanely). Belting a cane toad with a golf club etc. is the same ignorance people use when taking to a snake with a shovel.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 8, 2013)

Everyone jumps up and down about the cane toad problem with everyone saying "kill Them" "kill Them" they are causing the decline in alot of native species!! ...yes they are, but so are cats and foxes but as soon as someone mentions "1080" all the environazi's start jumping up and down about incidental kills so all the "sensitive people" in our governments bend and say ok we will investigate another method of iradication. It is exactly the same as the cane toad, only the list of native animals that are under threat from it's toxin is bigger than that of cats and foxes, I have a Nephew that is a lab assistant within the amphibian research arm of the CSIRO that informed me about a fix they had discovered that would get rid of the cane toad problem on a Genetic level however the dispersal method for such a fix was going to also destroy (1) one species of native toad (have a look at how many actuall species are under threat of extinction from the cane toad) Now this is where it gets rediculous, an environmental group got wind of this genetic fix and somehow got an injunction in the land and environment court and somehow showed a flow chart that showed not only would it destroy this 1 species of native toad but that it's extinction would also effect 2 dozen other animals. So far to my knowledge the Keel Snake and the Crow are the only animals that have really adapted to the scourge that is the cane toad, in the future who knows Charly Darwin might be right and every animal in the world "has" the ability to adapt and evolve to it's circumstances natural or intrduced, but until then the cartoon i seen of the NSW Premier hitting cane toads back over the NSW/QLD border still seems to be "THE GO" and SteveNT's idea of wholesale slaughter is all we really have at the moment that makes any sense...............................................Ron


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 8, 2013)

People getting fired up and abusive over the OP's photo and comment is a little over the top in my opinion. My respect for some of the members on here has fallen dramatically. Remember that it is human beings that are the absolute worst invasive species in almost every ecosystem that they migrate into and responsible for far more extinctions than any other species.


----------



## Barrett (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd kill it, in Jan I'm proud to say I took the lives of over 300. Best holiday ever.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 8, 2013)

wasgij said:


> Iv suggested in the past that a kind of cane toad 'transfer station' could be implemented. Instead of everyone going out and destroying whatever cane toads they can find (which I'm all for ATM) they should be able to bring them to a drop off point for a small refund 10c each toad. Just like they already do with cans in some areas. In this way if people bought in live toads at said place they could be identified just to be sure. This way native animals wont be killed and there is a small intensive.
> There is also the fact that cane toads are readily implemented in many traditional Chinese medicines. So once these frogs toads are caught they can be humanely killed packed and shipped OS for a profit, it may sound a bit over simplified but sometimes simple ideas work.



+1 for a 10c bounty. The government allows a bounty for a pigs snout and tail. Why not toad legs.

pigs cause damage that people can look at so a bounty is offered because people complain. You dont see toad impact as obviously as a pig ruining vegetation so its not an issue people complain about enough.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 8, 2013)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> that Cane Toads have sent many species into decline ,but, there is not 1 species that has become extinct from exposure to cane toad populations.



Unfortunately this is often quoted and misrepresents the situation.

Apparently it's true that Cane toads have not driven any one species to extinction, but this quote refers to the whole population right across it's distribution range

The real danger is extinction of localised populations where the toads occur


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 8, 2013)

I will however point out that people like to turn a blind eye when cats are mentioned. I regularly try and go out of my way to run over next doors cats because they kill a large range of native reptiles, mammals and birds. I'm doing the same as everyone else here so when I succeed and the neighbors find it dead it shouldn't be a problem, I was simply eradicating a pest wasn't I?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 8, 2013)

I dont believe in killing them either... not at this point, as your killing for the sake of killing, they reproduce far far faster than people can kill them. They have been around for many years, and will remain for many more. Unless science can come up with a solution they are part of Australian eco system (unfortunately).


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 8, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> I will however point out that people like to turn a blind eye when cats are mentioned. I regularly try and go out of my way to run over next doors cats because they kill a large range of native reptiles, mammals and birds. I'm doing the same as everyone else here so when I succeed and the neighbors find it dead it shouldn't be a problem, I was simply eradicating a pest wasn't I?



No, because that cat is someone's loved companion, and finding it dead will be a traumatic experience for them. I know if I owned a cat and someone ran it over, their insurance would need to be comprehensive.

You could get a trap from the council and solve the problem overnight quickly and painlessly.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> I will however point out that people like to turn a blind eye when cats are mentioned. I regularly try and go out of my way to run over next doors cats because they kill a large range of native reptiles, mammals and birds. I'm doing the same as everyone else here so when I succeed and the neighbors find it dead it shouldn't be a problem, I was simply eradicating a pest wasn't I?



Cats are a problem for our native wildlife, but that's just an insanely horrible thing to do to another person or family, fullstop. You obviously have no idea how attached most people get to their pets, they are FAMILY - and the heartbreak of losing one is equally as painful. 

Getting rid of one cat is not going to achieve anything other than causing some poor soul a whole lot of grief.

Grow up.


----------



## mcbuggsy (Mar 8, 2013)

If the cat is out of its property, on a public road, then I guess it's fair game.......... And I'm with Jason. Killing a few Cane Toads (even 300 or so) makes NO difference in the whole scheme of things.....especially when you are advocating killing animals in a non humane way...(golf clubs, hammers,dettol, salt, acid etc)
You are all supposed to be animal lovers for God's sake.
The problem needs to be attacked genetically and/or biologically. Certainly in my travels up north, the exposion of Cane Toads in some northern Queensland coastal areas seems to have settled down in numbers (maybe due to food sources etc)..


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2013)

mcbuggsy said:


> If the cat is out of its property, on a public road, then I guess it's fair game.......... .



I understand they shouldn't be out and about, but that doesn't make it any less of a nasty thing to do - PURPOSELY trying to run down someones PET. It's no better than those who run over reptiles because they don't like them.


----------



## ryanrumler (Mar 8, 2013)

to true vixon.killing one cane toad isnt going to kill the cane toad population so torturing them for a stupid mistake man kind made seems abit wierd.i do understand that there a pest and we do need to find a proper way to iradicate them 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 8, 2013)

Vixen said:


> I understand they shouldn't be out and about, but that doesn't make it any less of a nasty thing to do - PURPOSELY trying to run down an animal. It's no better than those who run over reptiles because they don't like them.


 
If a cats out and about at night whos to say it isn't a feral. If I were on the property and saw a cat cross my fence line id shoot no questions asked. Same applies for a dog. Its up to the owner to provide a safe wellbeing for the animal so if it were to be killed I would have no remorse for their mistake in judgment. fact is there are domesticated and ferals. Its up to the owner to make sure it doesnt get out of its safe environment. Just as if an olive python were let out at night and your neighbours chopped it with a shovel, you would be responsible for the pets death for allowing it to be in a situation where it can me mistaken for a threat.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 8, 2013)

Uhh..no. The person who chopped it up with a shovel would be responsible. For chopping it up with a shovel.


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Mar 8, 2013)

I cant speak for populations all over where the cane toad is,but i have noticed here in Mt Isa there seems to be far less cane toads around than there was last year,last year my lawn was covered with the ugly things after dark and they were all over the roads,but this year im lucky if i see 5 in my yard a night,im not sure if this is a sign that possibly in some areas mother nature is somehow taking care of them herself or wat,although i do agree something needs to be done about them i think Steves idea sounds like one of the best idea in theory JMO


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 8, 2013)

i've always disliked all these ferel animals like pigs, cats canetoads, foxes ect(and people) threatening our native wildlife. i've always been concerned about them. all i can say is good on the scrubbys for eating them:lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 8, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Unfortunately this is often quoted and misrepresents the situation.
> 
> Apparently it's true that Cane toads have not driven any one species to extinction, but this quote refers to the whole population right across it's distribution range
> 
> The real danger is extinction of localised populations where the toads occur




yes of course especially with species like King Brown/mulga which make up several variations across cane toad areas,the one that comes to mind is the big top end mulga that has been devastated,but more southern P.australis are obvoiusly unaffected where cane toads dont go.


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 8, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> I will however point out that people like to turn a blind eye when cats are mentioned. I regularly try and go out of my way to run over next doors cats because they kill a large range of native reptiles, mammals and birds. I'm doing the same as everyone else here so when I succeed and the neighbors find it dead it shouldn't be a problem, I was simply eradicating a pest wasn't I?




It was merely a lie I made up to see how people would react when its a domesticated ferel animal. VERY interesting to see peoples reactions indeed.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> It was merely a lie I made up to see how people would react when its a domesticated ferel animal. VERY interesting to see peoples reactions indeed.



I'm not talking about feral cats, I agree the kindest and best thing is to have them shot. You specifically mentioned a 'neighbours' cat though, meaning it has a family and certainly not feral by standard of the word.

In a suburban / city environment, it's probably safe to assume it is owned by someone.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2013)

To be honest that's like feeding foxes. There doesn't need to be anything cruel or heartless about it, but simply put: they don't belong here. There are plenty of humane euthanasia advice methods for toads. One female toad could mean the difference between 9,000–20,000 eggs (and I'm sure that's an understatement). In this battle every bit helps.


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 8, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> It was merely a lie I made up to see how people would react when its a domesticated ferel animal. VERY interesting to see peoples reactions indeed.



Its about education though. If you have a problem with a neighbors cat try talking to them, like i have done in the past. 

I foster for a rescue organisation that has desexing and education programs. We also only rehome to inside homes, if someone even hints that the cat will be let outside then i do not adopt to them. Its responsible pet ownership! 

That being said, my housemates boyfriend has accidentally left our door open a couple of times, letting my cat escape. This is not on purpose obviously and i usually find him and get him inside within an hour but if someone tried to run him over in that time, they would have hell to pay!

I also agree that we need to kill cane toads, but humanely. As has been mentioned fridge and then freezer is the best option. They are still animals with a nervous system so the people who pour salt on them or 'play golf' with them are just as sadistic as someone who would do that to a pet in my mind. 

It has actually been put forward that one of the best ways to control local toad populations is community involvement.

I would also love to see the OPs comment to all this? Although i cant help but think this was a troll...


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 8, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> It was merely a lie I made up to see how people would react when its a domesticated ferel animal. VERY interesting to see peoples reactions indeed.


A domesticated feral? Hmm.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 8, 2013)

Cats, foxes, camels, pigs, toads, buffalos, dogs, Indian mynas, etc.... and humans. All invasive species. Humans being the most destructive invasive species as out of all the fore mentioned animals it's the only one that can do something about the other invasive species for the natives yet chooses not to.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 8, 2013)

Jazzz said:


> It has actually been put forward that one of the best ways to control local toad populations is community involvement.



This can work well but only on a small scale. Look at the work of Frogwatch NT in keeping toads out of the East point reserve. By actively doing so they have helped maintain a population of panoptes, frillies and bluetongues, when other suburbs in Darwin have really felt the full brunt of the toads.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 8, 2013)

i totally agree, if it wasnt for us they wouldnt be here in the first place! then add all the land clearing and stuff.
lets get ourselves under control first, then get into the others 


Red-Ink said:


> Cats, foxes, camels, pigs, toads, buffalos, dogs, Indian mynas, etc.... and humans. All invasive species. Humans being the most destructive invasive species as out of all the fore mentioned animals it's the only one that can do something about the other invasive species for the natives yet chooses not to.



ps. i still say good on the scrubbys for eating them(pigs and others)


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 8, 2013)

These Toads were introduced to eradicate the cane grub/beetle.
Not enough research was done and they didn't serve their purpose one bit.
They can breed twice a year and produce 40,000 eggs each time.
And the way the weather has been lately it wouldn't surprise me that they eventually end up all over Australia. They hibernate when they need to, nothing natural can wipe them out.
if I ever saw one I'd kill it without hesitation.


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 8, 2013)

has anyone seen the OP since posting this thread????? i dont know why people are saying its ok the natives will adapt if not they will die out.....what is with that?????? and also do you people that are saying that understand how long it takes for a species to adapt to something that has just turned up that is poisonous an will kill them, when it looks and smells like the toad they they have been eating for thousands of years that hasnt made the DEAD.......


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 8, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> has anyone seen the OP since posting this thread????? i dont know why people are saying its ok the natives will adapt if not they will die out.....what is with that?????? and also do you people that are saying that understand how long it takes for a species to adapt to something that has just turned up that is poisonous an will kill them, when it looks and smells like the toad they they have been eating for thousands of years that hasnt made the DEAD.......



If the mother ingests the poison the babies are immune. That's how evolution works. "Rolls eyes and bangs head against the wall"

Id say the OP is either too embarrassed or posted before school and is about to come home to find a rude shock


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 8, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


> If the mother injests the poison the babies are immune. That's how evolution works. "Rolls eyes and bangs head against the wall"



What?


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 8, 2013)

Chanzey said:


> What?



A joke.


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh I get it, I get jokes.


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 8, 2013)

i forgot about that my bad.......maybe we should just gather all the species they are harming, sit them down show pictures and tell them what will happen and VAVOOM problem solved.........evolved!


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes things may adapt. However, as mentioned, it will take a boomin long time before they are immune or whatever. Plus by the time that happens, the cane toads would be evolving too so they are then immune and unable to be killed by the animals. Killing a couple may not help the population but it's not going to do much not killing them.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 8, 2013)

funny thing is poor wombok probably would have copped flak if she had posted pics of the toad burning on a spear lol at the end of the day while i say they totally suc and make great golf balls she likes them....sometimes you just cant win, always gonna be people complain and voice different opinions. 8)


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 8, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> I will calm down when I see northern quolls, freshwater crocs, Varanus gouldii. panoptes, mertsensii, etc, frillnecks, king browns and so on come back to their respective habitats. Ignorance is not bliss. These little turds are are a major toxin in our environment. They deserve nothing short of anihilation.



I don't think she has northern quolls, freshwater crocs, Varanus gouldii. panoptes, mertsensii, etc, frillnecks, king browns in her back yard sorry


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 8, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> I don't think she has northern quolls, freshwater crocs, Varanus gouldii. panoptes, mertsensii, etc, frillnecks, king browns in her back yard sorry



No-one does anymore. That's the problem.


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 8, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> No-one does anymore. That's the problem.


I sure if we didn't have these frogs we still wouldn't have them in our yards cause people will have dogs or cats that kill them


----------



## Big_Nath (Mar 8, 2013)

I live on the Gold Coast and I once found a big old coastal in my back yard, but it was dead with the toads legs sticking out of its mouth still.* I can't kill enough toads!*
I often take my 5 and 2 yr old boys walking our street collecting toads which we freeze 

That said, I've nearly got into a punch up after seeing people torturing toads.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 9, 2013)

This mentality that: "Oh well, killing one won't solve the problem." is basically giving up.

Even if it doesn't make a difference, you're still preventing it from breeding in future. 

Until we have a proper scientific eradication program, I'd be killing every one I see.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 9, 2013)

Be interesting to see the amount of money put into scientific research when cane toads start infiltrating the big cities.
When the pollies pets start dying maybe they will throw some real money into research. As far as I'm concerned cats roaming around on the streets are fair game, much like our wildlife is to them. No excuses no second guesses


----------



## Wombok (Mar 9, 2013)

I know. I'd kill it humanely, though my mother does not approve. I'll probably just remove this post. :T


----------



## Wombok (Mar 9, 2013)

_I _would kill it by freezing it. However, my mum disapproves. She believes they're innocent, though she doesn't _like _them. I will ask her in the morning, if the next time we see it we can kill it.


----------



## Wombok (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll ask my mum if we can freeze them, though it's not really my decision.


----------



## Wombok (Mar 9, 2013)

There's only a few people like you, who haven't gone full rage on me. I don't like them, nor do I hate them. And the people going "Well geez if you're a snake lover than blah blah." And I'm sitting here like, "Okay, if it were a beautiful looking python, would you smack it in the face with a golf club?"


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 9, 2013)

Wombok said:


> There's only a few people like you, who haven't gone full rage on me. I don't like them, nor do I hate them. And the people going "Well geez if you're a snake lover than blah blah." And I'm sitting here like, "Okay, if it were a beautiful looking python, would you smack it in the face with a golf club?"



No. A python does fit your analogy of the lion and gazelle. A python is native and belongs here. Its a part of the Australian ecosystem. A snake killing a rat, mouse, fish, bird, goat, rabbit is 100% natural. The cane toad isn't. It has no natural predators here and thrives because of this. A python has many predators, hence why were not over run with masses of snakes.
Its not about being a snake lover, its about being a nature lover. Toads don't only kill snakes. I bet if you found your pet dog on the floor foaming at the mouth and the vet told you a toads poison caused it you could have a possible different outlook.
That mentality is the same as saying "oh so youd kill a cat, pig or rabbit but would you kill an emu, walaby or roo" no. One grew here one flew her.even if I found an exotic snake roaming the wild I would do my best to catch it and get it to authorities to have it euthinased.I wouldn't club it no, but i I don't want boas cruising around taking the place of native snakes because it has the ability to dominate an ecosystem taking hides, food and nesting grounds from our local species.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 9, 2013)

Whoa up there little lady, if you and your parents believe all gods little creatures have a place in this world and cannot kill them because of your beliefs then don't let a few people on here who believe differently (like me) try and change your beliefs, if you were a vegan would you let people who believe differently to you cause you to eat things that once lived.....it would be a slap in the face for your mother for you to say ok mum we gotta kill cane toads now because people on APS say it's the right thing to do, if your mother thinks cane toads are ok and does not know the full extent of the damage they are doing then it is up to you to edumacate her but if she knows what is happening and still believes they should live then it is still her right to do so, plenty of bright well informed alternate lifestyle people in Nimbin think just like that. Your remark about hitting a beautiful python in the face with a golf club was not a very smart thing to do and i feel it was just inflammatory and retaliatory because it has nothing to do with the subject, from reading your posts you seem to be around 13 or 14 and pretty well educated so if you will take a little friendly advice.....when you post something here make sure you can handle any negative comments given as well as the likes, it is a pretty good life lesson as well. I believe cane toads should be exterminated in Australia they are a blight on the land and just another example of early Australian government thinking gone wrong....what do you actually believe Wombok...................................Ron


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 9, 2013)

This has turned into an interesting thread , I saw it when it was posted and typed a reply of "Nothing a nine iron wouldnt fix ",but being polite I deleted it and moved on .Should of posted it . 
This and many other country's have been doing themselves damage by introducing things that just dont belong for years ,Although I think we are one of the best at it here in oz .We need people with backbones to stand up and eradicate things like Cane Toads ,Foxes,Red Deer ,Rabbits ,Camels ,*****y Pear,Lantana , Pidgeons ,Indian Mynas,European House Sparrows, Asian Ibis's ,Starlings . On my last trip to NZ i found a book on native Birds ,I think about %47 were introduced but now classed or accepted as "Native "
Yes and maybe some are thinking that us whities are an introduced pest also and should be removed . or at least just Julia 


forgot goats ,rats,mice/water buffalo and Yes redbacks *****lypear/spikey pear /ugly sharp pear "opuntia stricta sp "


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 9, 2013)

Think ill stay out of this one.... Don't want another ban.....


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 9, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Yes and maybe some are thinking that us whities are an introduced pest also and should be removed . or at least just Julia :lol:



lol yeah lets get rid of all the rangas :lol: JOKES PEOPLE lol calm down 

Wombak sweety dont let this thread change the way u feel stand up for what you think. Also dont be scared off or away from the forum because of it..... hell knows ive been smacked down with a couple a my past threads lol but meh didnt keep me away. We all have one thing in common that being that we love reptiles! so try not to take all the above comments personally, its all good 8)


----------



## Shotta (Mar 9, 2013)

Cane Toads (Bufo marinus) - Home Page


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 9, 2013)

Apologies to Wombok, however please understand most of us are not having a go at you we are just trying to help the welfare of our natives (in a forceful way :lol
Stick to your beliefs if you want or try and educate your mum about how killing these is a relatively good thing.
Sounds mean but it's quite true.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 9, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol yeah lets get rid of all the rangas :lol: JOKES PEOPLE lol calm down
> 
> Wombak sweety dont let this thread change the way u feel stand up for what you think. Also dont be scared off or away from the forum because of it..... hell knows ive been smacked down with a couple a my past threads lol but meh didnt keep me away. We all have one thing in common that being that we love reptiles! so try not to take all the above comments personally, its all good 8)



You just wait. My red species will one day evolve into a firey red super being. Rangas shall be appreciated around the globe


----------



## Wombok (Mar 9, 2013)

I was kind of stupid to even post this thread. I understand that they kill millions of natives, and my lion quote thing was even stupider. I was trying to see if I could delete the whole post, though I'm not sure how. 
I will try to persuade her to kill them humanely and all, not sure what will end up happening though.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 9, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> This has turned into an interesting thread , I saw it when it was posted and typed a reply of "Nothing a nine iron wouldnt fix ",but being polite I deleted it and moved on .Should of posted it .
> This and many other country's have been doing themselves damage by introducing things that just dont belong for years ,Although I think we are one of the best at it here in oz .We need people with backbones to stand up and eradicate things like Cane Toads ,Foxes,Red Deer ,Rabbits ,Camels ,*****y Pear,Lantana , Pidgeons ,Indian Mynas,European House Sparrows, Asian Ibis's ,Starlings . On my last trip to NZ i found a book on native Birds ,I think about %47 were introduced but now classed or accepted as "Native "
> Yes and maybe some are thinking that us whities are an introduced pest also and should be removed . or at least just Julia :lol:



haha..*****ly pear.


----------



## Skeptic (Mar 9, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


> No. A python does fit your analogy of the lion and gazelle. A python is native and belongs here. Its a part of the Australian ecosystem. A snake killing a rat, mouse, fish, bird, goat, rabbit is 100% natural. The cane toad isn't.



So goats and rabbits are native?


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

Darwin-boy said:


> hey we cant forget the keel back snake can also survive the cane toad poison  mate has one and feeds it little toads come on snakes please adapt and become like the keel back then free food for everyone yay! lol



your mate will have a dead Keelback soon enough the processing of the toad toxins have an extremely high metabolic cost and out weigh the benefits for the snake...so while they can eat them they cannot survive indefinitely on them


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Unfortunately this is often quoted and misrepresents the situation.
> 
> Apparently it's true that Cane toads have not driven any one species to extinction, but this quote refers to the whole population right across it's distribution range
> 
> The real danger is extinction of localised populations where the toads occur



Hi Greg,

The problem is that presently the information while *most likely* correct is still anecdotal. My understanding is that there is no long term (after intial wave) reduction that has baseline data (pre toad, post wave and post evening out of the population into the ecosystem).

Most reports are going from memory, records or flawed study (other impacts eg habitat modification, fire regime/management change, climatic change that has had an impact).

In north Queensland Northern Quolls appear to be on the increase, as do _Pseudechis australis, P. porphyriacus_ and _Varanus panoptes_. These are in places that have had Toads since 1940 (only 5 yrs after the initial release at Gordonvale). However you cannot say conclusively that these sp have adjusted/adapted to the presence of _Rhinella_ around Mareeba.....but it sure appears that way.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2013)

eipper said:


> your mate will have a dead Keelback soon enough the processing of the toad toxins have an extremely high metabolic cost and out weigh the benefits for the snake...so while they can eat them they cannot survive indefinitely on them



There are many stories of keelbacks eating 1 or 2 toads successfully but then dying after eating number 3 or 4. And their immunity probably developed in Gondwanan times when Oz and South America were joined and toads were part of the biota. Bufotoxins are a complex chemical mix and it will take many millions of years for our native fauna to adapt to it.

Some animals appear to be learning not to eat them (frillnecks, v. mertensii, blue winged kookaburra, etc) although the process is not clear. The northern quolls now only survive on remote islands where they have been relocated. So for whoever said they have not caused any extinctions they have caused a massive local extinction across the whole of the Top End NT. Many other small carniverous or omniverous marsupials have gone into major decline across the Top End and while we cant prove it is due to the toads they are certainly a major contributor. 

In Darwin we have an eradication program which, while labour intensive, has had significant results and we are seeing several species bounce back locally. Every toad you kill potentially saves one of our native animals. Go forth and destroy all the toads you can.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2013)

One thing you may find interesting is the attitude of some of the Indigenous people I work with. They see the damage they cause so the toads are referred to as "rubbish frogs" ha ha.

They are not always seen as 100% bad. It is noted that their reduction in goanna numbers has resulted in more turtle eggs being available along the coast. Also if your house has a cockroach infestation 2 or 3 toads will clear the house in a few days. (Then they are destroyed.)


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

See my replies in bold....



SteveNT said:


> There are many stories of keelbacks eating 1 or 2 toads successfully but then dying after eating number 3 or 4. And their immunity probably developed in Gondwanan times when Oz and South America were joined and toads were part of the biota. Bufotoxins are a complex chemical mix and it will take many millions of years for our native fauna to adapt to it.
> 
> *This is incorrect. Tropidonophis appear to have entered Australia post the gondwanan separation event. They radiated into Australia from South East Asia during a past ice age. There are no Tropidonophis found in Central or South America, they did not evolve with South American bufonids including Rhinella marina. It is thought that they have a resistance to bufonid toxins (not just Bufotoxin) that comes from an early ancestor that did live with early bufonids.
> 
> ...



*Excellent news, is there a training component provided to the "killers" to be able to id metamorph Uperoleia and Crinia as these can look superficially similar?

Cheers,
Scott Eipper*


----------



## Renenet (Mar 9, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Also if your house has a cockroach infestation 2 or 3 toads will clear the house in a few days. (Then they are destroyed.)



Interesting. I might have to try that next summer. (Being very careful not to step on the toads when I get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night.) 



SteveNT said:


> In Darwin we have an eradication program which, while labour intensive, has had significant results and we are seeing several species bounce back locally. Every toad you kill potentially saves one of our native animals. Go forth and destroy all the toads you can.



What method(s) do they use to euthanase toads, Steve? I recently heard that the fridge then freezer method might not be as humane as believed, but I have not had a chance to look into it.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 9, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> So goats and rabbits are native?




I stand corrected. Wasn't thinking when I listed prey.


----------



## Cazza (Mar 9, 2013)

My friend has seen a few in her backyard when she was living in Brisbane and they were eating her bird's food, they are quite annoying and yes they are an introduced species. They originally came to get rid of a species of beetle that were destroying Queensland's Sugarcane crops. Unfortunately the plan backfired and the toads started eating the sugarcane themselves:shock:. They are now targeting native Australian wildlife and poisoning them (because animals do often eat them). And I would hate this to be the fate of any of my pets .


----------



## Brownbird (Mar 9, 2013)

At risk of flogging this dead horse.....

How is a smack under the chin with a bat inhumane? It may sound a bit icky to more sensitive types, but it results in virtualy instant death.


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

Cazza said:


> I have read and heard alot about these toads. My friend has seen a few in her backyard when she was living in Brisbane and they were eating her bird's food, they are quite annoying and yes they are an introduced species. They originally came to get rid of a species of beetle that were destroying Queensland's Sugarcane crops. Unfortunately the plan backfired and the toads started eating the sugarcane themselves:shock:. They are now targeting native Australian wildlife and poisoning them (because animals do often eat them). And I would hate this to be the fate of any of my pets . I know quite a bit about these since I researched them last year.



Your investigative skills are sorely lacking if you believe the "information" you have provided above


----------



## mikey_mike (Mar 9, 2013)

Lachie3112 said:


> This mentality that: "Oh well, killing one won't solve the problem." is basically giving up.
> 
> Even if it doesn't make a difference, you're still preventing it from breeding in future.
> 
> Until we have a proper scientific eradication program, I'd be killing every one I see.



Eradication need not be the only goal. harm minimisation is worthwhile - ie preventing toad densities from getting to the point where they wipe out all of the native predators. Controlling toad populations, even realising that elimination is unrealistic is worthwhile - it gives natives a chance to adapt.

I agree we should be humane wherever possible, but in my opinion a stable ecosystem, in which most of the constituents are reasonably well adapted to each other is also the ecosysytem with less overall suffering. Hence "animal lovers" - that term makes me feel mildly nauseous - should be advocates of humane feral animal control.


----------



## mikey_mike (Mar 9, 2013)

[What method(s) do they use to euthanase toads, Steve? I recently heard that the fridge then freezer method might not be as humane as believed, but I have not had a chance to look into it.[/QUOTE]

Toad busters use CO2 to kill them.
When placing toads in the freezer wrap them up in something so they don't come into direct contact with freezing surfaces - which might cause painful burns.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2013)

eipper said:


> See my replies in bold....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mannual collection is by volunteers who do do recieve training. They target adult toads (which you wont mistake a uperolia for anyway.) There are collection bins distributed through the suburbs, the toads are collected regularly and euthenaised. Most work is now concentrating on tadpole traps using bufotoxin bait around local watercourses. It is proving very effective.

Thanks for the info on the keelbacks. I was not aware of their ancestry. My comments re adaptiaton were to the bufotoxins and that wont happen in a hurry. Crows and intermediate herons have been seen to do the flip and gut manouver here and by the number of hollowed out upside down toads along the creek lines they are getting pretty good at it.

I didn't say they were extinct, I clearly said "massive local extinction". Dwarf freshwater crocodiles have completely gone from several sandstone escarpments in the Top End. I surveyed several (usually very busy) breeding areas last Dry and there is no sign at all of any breeding activity or of the crocs themselves. In those creeks spangled and sooty grunters have also disappeared (they eat the toad eggs) and been replaced by much smaller rainbowfish as the dominant fish species. So the little freshies not only copped it from direct ingestion of the toads, their primary food supply was taken out also.

It would be nice if quolls come back in 70 years but there are none (nil/ nix/ zero) being observed by researchers, countrymen or others across the Top End of the NT. This is not Qld. By all appearances it is only reintroduction from the island populations that can get them re-established and then only when something can be done about the toads.

cheers
Steve


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

re the Quolls....but those appearances are biased at present without baseline data. This my point, while QLD is different to the NT it is a better model than pure theory. West of the Divide, parts of North Queensland are quite similar to parts of the Top End. I would be not so quick to conclude that it will be that different.

re the toad id..I said metamorph not adult...

Re Localised extinction.... Where was this data published?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2013)

eipper said:


> re the Quolls....but those appearances are biased at present without baseline data. This my point, while QLD is different to the NT it is a better model than pure theory. West of the Divide, parts of North Queensland are quite similar to parts of the Top End. I would be not so quick to conclude that it will be that different.
> 
> re the toad id..I said metamorph not adult...
> 
> ...



I would say that 50,000 years of observation by the Indigenous people of the Top End is pretty good info on where the quolls were and where they now are not. 

Re Localised extinction, are you referring to the dwarf freshies? If so I am unaware of any data having being published. That information is the result of my own regular personal observations over the past 35 years and is backed up by the people of Arnhem Land, western Top End and the Western Gulf country. I hope you are not one of those people who believes nothing unless it is written up by a Phd holder. Some of the greatest garbage I have ever read has come from professors. Take a look at David Bowmans "research" sometime.


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

Steve,

I was at Lawn Hill in 2012, there was a good population of johnstoni there living with toads. I am not saying they are in the same density as what they were pre toad, but I am not sure either.

At risk of offence, 50, 000 years of data that cannot be ascertained to be fact. While I am sure there is information to be told and anecdotes to be utilized/interpreted I would very careful in over emphasizing the importance of the data. How can you be sure that changes to fire regimes or climate change has not caused the population shift?

I don't take the word of anyone as a sole basis for an argument, PHD holder, student, elder, naturalist or otherwise. I will listen and read and formulate my own opinion based from the data I receive and the knowledge I have acquired, as I am sure you would do the same.

To make a claim that a species is locally extinct is easy. To prove why its locally extinct is a whole different ball game.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 9, 2013)

eipper said:


> re the Quolls....but those appearances are biased at present without baseline data.



Scott, do you know of any good baseline data for Qld before the introduction of the toads?

Sure many species have recovered; but we will never know of the ones that haven't without that baseline data..

Of course having baseline data is the preferred situation to be in but collecting that takes years and years, not just a season or so, and now the toads have become well entrenched in the Top End it's way too late. There is I believe some good data from long term studies by Tom Madsen and Rick Shine at Fogg Dam but I'm not aware of too much else for the Top End.

There is a wealth of knowledge still held by bush aboriginals and several long term naturalists in the Top End – people who spend the majority of their time in the field – and whilst the "scientific" world will always refer to this as anecdotal evidence, I think there needs to be significant weight given to their observations.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope all the people who condemn the use of dettol and freezing as cruel never use mice/rat poison.
As it is much more humane then many government sanctioned pest control methods such as 1080 laden baits.


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 9, 2013)

I just capture them and put them in individual enclosures and let them live out their natural lives.


----------



## mikey_mike (Mar 9, 2013)

Chanzey said:


> I just capture them and put them in individual enclosures and let them live out their natural lives.



I find if these enclosures are placed within a freezer their natural life span is much more manageable.
Just be careful Chanzey - in Qld toads are a prohibited substance - if the drug squad is on this forum they might swing past.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Yes things may adapt. However, as mentioned, it will take a boomin long time before they are immune or whatever. Plus by the time that happens, the cane toads would be evolving too so they are then immune and unable to be killed by the animals. Killing a couple may not help the population but it's not going to do much not killing them.



Larger toads eat smaller toads, they are highly cannibalistic.
There are only two things that effect cane toad populations... Food and suitable habitat.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Interesting. I might have to try that next summer. (Being very careful not to step on the toads when I get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night.)
> 
> 
> What method(s) do they use to euthanase toads, Steve? I recently heard that the fridge then freezer method might not be as humane as believed, but I have not had a chance to look into it.



Gas them with Co2 as someone else pointed out- google Toadbusters or Frogwatch.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 9, 2013)

eipper said:


> Steve,
> 
> I was at Lawn Hill in 2012, there was a good population of johnstoni there living with toads. I am not saying they are in the same density as what they were pre toad, but I am not sure either.
> 
> ...



In reply to the last statement I have been walking into several creeks in the Depot Ck sandstone escarpment south of Darwin for 30+ years. There has always been healthy populations of dwarf freshies. (Normal size freshies are bouncing back in most areas here.) The dwarfs rarely reach 2 meters so the impact of a large toad on a smaller body is presumably greater. These creeks are isolated- no roads or tracks and very rarely visited by humans. There are no weed species and no large ferals. The escarpment is bordered by cliffs and fire is a very irregular occurence (lightning strikes only). So it is hard to see chaged vegetation or fire as factors in this case.

Once the toads came through the freshies (and blue tongues, frillies, V panoptes and mertensii, king browns and the larger fish species) all disappeared over a 12 month period. Over time everything has come back (in limited numbers) but not the fish and not the dwarf freshies. My conclusion- the toads did it!


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 9, 2013)

Wombok said:


> ill ask my mum if we can freeze them, though it's not really my decision.



So what was the verdict. Just out of curiosity if you showed your mum this thread


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 9, 2013)

PythonLegs said:


> haha..*****ly pear.



Opuntia stricta sp ,, Thanks :lol:


----------



## Wombok (Mar 9, 2013)

Hahah, didn't show her, though I'm not sure if she does or doesn't want to kill him/her. It didn't even come tonight. I told her that we should, and I think she probably would if it comes back. Not sure though. And do you know the most humane way to kill them? If we do ever kill it. :I


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 9, 2013)

CO2 is the most humane way, although you could also try Carbon Monoxide poisoning (odorless fumes given off by heat beads/coals. Same effect as CO2 just one less oxygen atom in bond)
Freezing would be next. Stick it in the fridge first for a while and it should enter a sort of sleep. Move it to the freezer and keep it there for several hours. Google freezing toads for more information.
Hitting it with a blunt object is the easiest way, although it's debatable whether it is as humane as other methods. A quick, hard whack to the head should do it. Crushing it's skull and brain should result in almost instantaneous death, although it may still appear to be alive as muscles twitch and spasm.

Make sure to dispose of it carefully, as the poison glands can still trigger after death.

Bear in mind though that this shouldn't be taken as 100% fact, and only a basic guide.


----------



## Wombok (Mar 10, 2013)

Okay, thanks.~


----------



## Xanthine (Mar 10, 2013)

Carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide have drastically different effects in the body, not the same at all. Carbon dioxide displaces oxygen out of the lungs, depresses neural activity, and kills by a combination of neurological depression, and hypoxia. Carbon monoxide is required in a far lower concentration, and binds to haemoglobin irreversibly, preventing oxygen transport, and so kills with hypoxia. This is why carbon dioxide makes mice, rats and toads go to sleep before they die so long as the carbon dioxide is added slowly enough. Carbon monoxide really just suffocates.


----------



## mikey_mike (Mar 12, 2013)

Xanthine said:


> Carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide have drastically different effects in the body, not the same at all. Carbon dioxide displaces oxygen out of the lungs, depresses neural activity, and kills by a combination of neurological depression, and hypoxia. Carbon monoxide is required in a far lower concentration, and binds to haemoglobin irreversibly, preventing oxygen transport, and so kills with hypoxia. This is why carbon dioxide makes mice, rats and toads go to sleep before they die so long as the carbon dioxide is added slowly enough. Carbon monoxide really just suffocates.



Xanthine - I'm sure you're supposed to be studying - as am I. CO is the bomb for painless euthanasia - it just causes increased drowsiness - whereas CO2 causes increased respiratory drive & also causes increased fluid in the lungs - whenever I use CO2 to kill rodents there's a brief period of increases respiratory rate which to me looks distressing, but is thankfully quite quick.

If anyone can think of a way to produce CO without producing hot fumes - petrol engines, charcoal etc are no good - I would really like to know about it.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 12, 2013)

i say make them do battle with each other battle toads lol get it..


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 12, 2013)

Carbon Monoxide is produced by incomplete burning of fuels, so if you collect the fumes while also limiting the oxygen to a burning coal (for example) you could funnel it into another air tight container which could allow it to cool. I don't think you can make CO any other way.


----------



## Xanthine (Mar 12, 2013)

In mice at least, CO poisoning would cause an increase in respiratory rate as the sympathetic system would kick in, increasing RR, and at low enough blood oxygenation, the body would enter hypoxic drive to breath. If done slowly enough, CO2 poisoning should be painless, as should CO poisoning. I mostly made the point as there is a difference between CO2 poisoning and CO poisoning as they have different modes of actions, act at different concentrations, and CO2 can also depress neural activity.


----------



## TrevorJ (Mar 13, 2013)

I see my post was removed and marked as "cruelty" but where is your proof? In my experience the method of dealing with cane toads I espoused in no way appears to cause them any distress. They don't go into a panic or writhe around in pain, They simply hop off perfectly normally and then just freeze in their tracks after 4 or 5 short hops. Compared to the stress of being chased, caught and frozen which is supposedly "humane" I'll stick with my method thanks.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 13, 2013)

TrevorJ said:


> I see my post was removed and marked as "cruelty" but where is your proof? In my experience the method of dealing with cane toads I espoused in no way appears to cause them any distress. They don't go into a panic or writhe around in pain, They simply hop off perfectly normally and then just freeze in their tracks after 4 or 5 short hops. Compared to the stress of being chased, caught and frozen which is supposedly "humane" I'll stick with my method thanks.



http://www.environment.gov.au/biodi...cations/pubs/can001-euthanasia-cane-toads.doc

Note under heading, "Methods not considered acceptable for euthanasia of Cane toads"

Any more questions?


----------



## TrevorJ (Mar 13, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> I hope all the people who condemn the use of dettol and freezing as cruel never use mice/rat poison.
> As it is much more humane then many government sanctioned pest control methods such as 1080 laden baits.


You are 100% spot on. The various "approved" poisons for pest control are a lot worse. My experience with that liquid which cannot be named is that they show no signs at all of distress, pain or panic but simply stop dead in their tracks a few feet from their original position.


----------



## TrevorJ (Mar 13, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> http://www.environment.gov.au/biodi...cations/pubs/can001-euthanasia-cane-toads.doc
> 
> Note under heading, "Methods not considered acceptable for euthanasia of Cane toads"
> 
> Any more questions?



Their experience is not my experience and makes me wonder about their test methodology. I have never seen a sprayed toad exhibit any of the behaviours e.g., toxin exuded, they list and certainly they are not still alive for 10 to 20 minutes. Compared to pinning them to a board and smashing their heads in with a hammer I think my idea of humane and theirs might be somewhat different.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 13, 2013)

TrevorJ said:


> Their experience is not my experience and makes me wonder about their test methodology. I have never seen a sprayed toad exhibit any of the behaviours e.g., toxin exuded, they list and certainly they are not still alive for 10 to 20 minutes. Compared to pinning them to a board and smashing their heads in with a hammer I think my idea of humane and theirs might be somewhat different.



Fair enough assessment considering the different experiences.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 13, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> http://www.environment.gov.au/biodi...cations/pubs/can001-euthanasia-cane-toads.doc
> 
> Note under heading, "Methods not considered acceptable for euthanasia of Cane toads"
> 
> Any more questions?



One group's opinion on a highly emotive subject is hardly definitive. Especially when it considers a commercially produced product to be acceptable yet a near identical home made soloution is considered unacceptable.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 13, 2013)

TrevorJ said:


> Their experience is not my experience and makes me wonder about their test methodology. I have never seen a sprayed toad exhibit any of the behaviours e.g., toxin exuded, they list and certainly they are not still alive for 10 to 20 minutes. Compared to pinning them to a board and smashing their heads in with a hammer I think my idea of humane and theirs might be somewhat different.




I did reply to your original post however because i quoted mine was deleted too. Before you think that because visually the toad doesny seem distressed doesnt mean its humane. The substance you said you used, do you know why it kills them? It short circuits their central nervous system essentially and then kills them. it can be compared to death by slow electrocution. should probably do some reading before taking a simple visual Que that what your doing is humane.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 13, 2013)

I just don't see why some people still think that whacking a toad is unacceptable. A quick blow delivered to the head would easily kill it, with little suffering. Gassing works, but from reading that article it says that it must be exposed to >90% CO2 for a minimum of 4 hours. That's not really easy for one person taking out the occasional toad, let alone cost effective for that person.

IMO if you see a cane toad, whack it. Heck you could even shoot it if you had a gun. Sure there are other methods, but I think for the everyday person, the easiest way of killing cane toads is a blow to the head.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 14, 2013)

I live in the Kimberley now, and last weekend visited kununurra where i was shocked by the only recent arrival of the cane toad and the sheer number of them. In my honest opinion killing the odd toad is unlikely to make any difference to their impact on the environment. The whole situation is pretty sad.


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 14, 2013)

What are the chances of them spreading through the whole Country?
I'd say it's pretty good, especially given that the weather seems to be warmer than usual lately, and for longer periods of the year.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 15, 2013)

when I first moved to Queensland it was a main mission to get rid of every cane toad that I came across,unfortunantly I also came to realise that for every one that was "put to rest" hundreds more were still here ..they're babies can survive in the most extreme living conditions ,like a warm muddy puddle after some heavy rain,frogs cant do this ..and after the last few floods ,sadly we are inundated with plenty more ..I hear their calls more often than frog calls..and to now be totally honest Ive also learnt to tolerate them hanging around..


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 15, 2013)

I think, like any vermin, yes each one you kill is a drop in the ocean, but every one makes a difference, however minute. For example, yesterday I caught a mouse. I know very well that there are millions more in this suburb alone, but what was I supposed to do? Release it to allow it to continue to breed and contribute to the problem? No thank you, I'll do the responsible thing every time.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 15, 2013)

Havent seen a wild frog in...well, a long time.


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeez that kicked off quickly

I agree to euth them but the ways in which some people take pleasure in killing them disgusts me. people claim to love animals and then will willingly make a critter suffer to death by golf club or cricket bat. Bit rough. 

After all the soul in that animal didnt choose to be a filthy cane toad..


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 15, 2013)

It's not really making it suffer if you hit it with a golf club or cricket bat, unless you do several half-arsed hits instead of one committed hit.

If you give it a whack to the head, it's just as effective as gassing it, though much quicker. You could even stomp on its head and it would work, with little suffering and almost instantaneous death. Some people think it's cruel because it looks violent when in reality it isn't really unless you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 15, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> http://www.environment.gov.au/biodi...cations/pubs/can001-euthanasia-cane-toads.doc
> 
> Note under heading, "Methods not considered acceptable for euthanasia of Cane toads"
> 
> Any more questions?



But reading to the bottom table these unacceptable methods can be A) efective 
B) cost efficient


Nowhere in this article is the NINE Iron mentioned as efective or not .
In my studdies i have found that an initial HIT to stun followed by a second more controlled shot either puts the animal over Mums creek or a good clean shot can decapitate or disect the animal pryor to expulsion from my mothers yard .
Studdies carried out inhumanely by young boys have found that rarely will an offending animal return to Grandmas yard ----about 1/1000


----------



## Lachie3112 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok 
But it is still effective and humane unless you don't stun it with the first hit and kill it with the second. People who "putt" the toads are the ones being inhumane.


----------



## adderboy (Mar 15, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> After all the soul in that animal didnt choose to be a filthy cane toad..




I'm not sure what the theological stance is on this, but the broader question of whether animals (or even humans) have souls is very much a debatable point.

But why is a cane toad "filthy" for just being a cane toad? They are what they are thanks to evolution - they just aren't WHERE they should be, and homo sapiens is to blame for that.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 15, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> But reading to the bottom table these unacceptable methods can be A) efective
> B) cost efficient



Not a viable excuse to base your actions on.

Last i checked, its more cost effective and efficient to decapitate a snake in your yard rather than call a snake catcher. Doesn't make it right.


----------



## Robynne (Mar 16, 2013)

*Cane toads*

Hi people, just thought I would add something to this old topic. I have recently moved, while walking my dogs I came across a little billabong on council land. I looked down and saw thousands of lttle baby frogs jumping around. I was really pleased to see soo many of what I thought might have been australian froggies. There was litteraly thousands of them.
BIG DISSAPOINTMENT. THEY WERE CAND TOADS.
I think the coulcil should be getting in there and spraying them, I was horrified. Since then I have found 8 in my backyard, and my dog plays with anything that jumps or runs.
Im sorry to say all you toad lovers that I go out almost every night with a clof club and kill as many as I can find.
There death is quick, so dont get on my back about it, but these toads are destroying everything.
Anybody with me on this?


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 17, 2013)

Robynne said:


> Hi people, just thought I would add something to this old topic. I have recently moved, while walking my dogs I came across a little billabong on council land. I looked down and saw thousands of lttle baby frogs jumping around. I was really pleased to see soo many of what I thought might have been australian froggies. There was litteraly thousands of them.
> BIG DISSAPOINTMENT. THEY WERE CAND TOADS.
> I think the coulcil should be getting in there and spraying them, I was horrified. Since then I have found 8 in my backyard, and my dog plays with anything that jumps or runs.
> Im sorry to say all you toad lovers that I go out almost every night with a clof club and kill as many as I can find.
> ...



Not with the "spraying".


----------



## riotgirlckb (Mar 18, 2013)

yeah look I don't agree with killing any animals unfairly at all but these guys are doing more harm than good


----------



## paultheo (Mar 18, 2013)

the govt should put a price on their hind legs like they did for foxes, these things are just one of many mistakes the govt. made and they should be responsible for eradicating them, and it should be carried on by whichever party gains power. just my opinion.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 18, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Not a viable excuse to base your actions on.
> 
> Last i checked, its more cost effective and efficient to decapitate a snake in your yard rather than call a snake catcher. Doesn't make it right.



probably not but it IS what is written . And very possibly i would decapitate a "feral snake " also . Yes they didnt have the choice to come here or not but they are here and doing damage to our natives . A bit like the "darling Deers "in the royal national park but too many people now care about the feeling of things that it is just too hard to get rid of them :shock:


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 21, 2013)

bk201 said:


> i think you need to remember cane toads are innocent it was stupid people who moved them and are responsible
> just like any other introduced/feral/invasive species and they should be killed as humanely as possible...
> 
> Every bogan and his dog can go out with golf clubs and kill the toads for a month and it won't make a dent in solving the problem
> ...



After reading this whole thread I Realised this was the best and most valuable comment on this thread


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 21, 2013)

paultheo said:


> the govt should put a price on their hind legs like they did for foxes, these things are just one of many mistakes the govt. made and they should be responsible for eradicating them, and it should be carried on by whichever party gains power. just my opinion.


Can't put a price on them people will breed them for reward. This problem has been discussed many times on APS. If there was an easy solution there would be no problem.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeez. Some of you need to calm down. Killing every cane toad you come across to eradicate them is like trying to empty the ocean a bucket at a time. For decades scientists have been looking far ways to control them. Yet nothing has worked, no doubt the kill everyone you see approach was tried and failed. They certainly don't belong here. But I can see why people still appreciate them for the animal they are. In their own environment would obviously be the nicest way to appreciate them. The damage they have done makes it hard for me to see them in a nice light. But now and then I read an article on them and marvel at mans stupidity as well as the interesting animal the cane toad is.


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Cane toads are adapting and defending themselves, sure it's for the worst of things but things are getting sorted out with time and hopefully someone will come to a magnificent conclusion. Sure we get it that going out and killing a few toads with a club of some sort isn't going to change the problem but out of those 5 odd toads you bludgeoned you could of saved one more snake, one more freshwater croc, one more monitor. People are only trying to help.

It is our fault for the problem and it was a ridiculous idea to start off with but who knew they would get this out of control and breed this rapidly adapting to our environment? It obviously wasn't thought over very well or they were oblivious to the consequences that could occur. It was there fault but also a mistake and personally I have nothing against them as we have all made mistakes, some large some small.

This Is a horrible problem and I hope that all of you Realise sitting here having ago at everyone else about there opinions or actions isn't going to solve anything. You whine about the problem like its everyone else's fault, why not try help them, why not become a scientist and sort it out yourself.

Someone will more than likely pick me up on something and have a go at me and say I am somewhat hypocritical but please take some time and figure out what you can do to help if you can.

Bohdi.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 21, 2013)

Other Australian Scientists Conducting Research on Cane Toads

Debunking Myths about Cane Toad Impact

Debunking Cane Toad Control Myths


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe the NT and WA governments can sue Queensland for losses incurred by their negligence and the monetary outcome can be awarded to research?


----------



## SteveNT (May 1, 2013)

JasonL said:


> I dont believe in killing them either... not at this point, as your killing for the sake of killing, they reproduce far far faster than people can kill them. They have been around for many years, and will remain for many more. Unless science can come up with a solution they are part of Australian eco system (unfortunately).



When you find isolated young or mature individuals in areas you've never seen them before kill them. Or next year there will be tens of thousands. First the country is covered in dead animals. Then nothing. I have seen this with my own eyes. WA they're coming. NSW too. I think it will take a Canberra invasion before realistic resources are put into this problem.


----------



## SteveNT (May 3, 2013)

Robynne said:


> Hi people, just thought I would add something to this old topic. I have recently moved, while walking my dogs I came across a little billabong on council land. I looked down and saw thousands of lttle baby frogs jumping around. I was really pleased to see soo many of what I thought might have been australian froggies. There was litteraly thousands of them.
> BIG DISSAPOINTMENT. THEY WERE CAND TOADS.
> I think the coulcil should be getting in there and spraying them, I was horrified. Since then I have found 8 in my backyard, and my dog plays with anything that jumps or runs.
> Im sorry to say all you toad lovers that I go out almost every night with a clof club and kill as many as I can find.
> ...



Here's a method for dealing with the toadlets worked out by Indigenous folk in Western Arnhem Land
1- Find where the toadlets are exiting the pond (usually a shallow slope)
2- place the contents of a small tin of cat food on the ground near the toads
3- meat ants will quickly find the cat food but will also eat any toadlets nearby
4- soon the cat food is gone but the meat ants keep eating the toadlets until there are very few lft.

This process completely cleared a small spring near Kalkarngi although adult toads have probably moved back there by now.


----------



## JosPythons (May 4, 2013)

Well said !!!!!



Tsubakai said:


> People getting fired up and abusive over the OP's photo and comment is a little over the top in my opinion. My respect for some of the members on here has fallen dramatically. Remember that it is human beings that are the absolute worst invasive species in almost every ecosystem that they migrate into and responsible for far more extinctions than any other species.


----------



## borntobnude (May 4, 2013)

Tsubakai said:


> People getting fired up and abusive over the OP's photo and comment is a little over the top in my opinion. My respect for some of the members on here has fallen dramatically. Remember that it is human beings that are the absolute worst invasive species in almost every ecosystem that they migrate into and responsible for far more extinctions than any other species.



This may well be true but are you happy with where you are thanks to the invaisions of our past ???


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 4, 2013)

I saw a doco where people caught them and ate the legs....
after seeing another doco this week, where anywhere you apply a bit of pressure, they ooze this white toxin. Really filthy looking animal.
Personally I couldn't kill them with a club or whatever as I'm against cruelty As mentioned before, these animals are innocent. 
Any method used to eradicate them must be fully researched to ensure it has no further negative impact on our fauna.

I haven't read much at all about these toads but has anyone come up with a method to sterilize them? Unable to reproduce, their numbers would eventually decrease.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (May 4, 2013)

I've found the best way to sterilize them is with a velocity impact tool, using this tool they are given an injection of a compound (I think the chemical compound is known as in its most basic form as Pb) usually around 29 grains is enough, straight into the head or body. This has been proven to cease breeding in individuals 100% regardless of gender of animal


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (May 4, 2013)

This technique has also been proven effective on other introduced pests, however for obvious reasons a larger dose is required to suit the size of the animal


----------



## Rammy (May 4, 2013)

Killing a killer VS respecting life irrespective of their negative implications. Clearly both have some very good points and some very real and confronting points. This is NOT an amphibian problem. This IS a human problem and must be solved the same way. We need to save our native species. We need to do it in a humane way. All points told over and over. IMO we must save our precious island from an invasive and aggressive species. They are obviously in the wrong environment and should be collected, frozen and sold to to tourist. NO DOUBT. As i stated b4 this is a human problem, WE planted to much cane, WE caused a population bloom of cane beetle, WE introduce the cane toad, only WE can fix the problem. WA DEC have now banning the use of Dettol to kill toads, IMO a fair thing as it harms algae and fish in the process. But what else can people do? . . .
Research on the basic ecology of toads has unearthed many surprising facts, some of which can be bent towards toad control. Perhaps the most grisly of these is that toads are cannibalistic, and toadpoles like nothing more than a snack of fresh toad eggs. To find fresh toad eggs, toadpoles home in on the very same toxin that makes toads so dangerous to our native predators. Thus, a simple yabby trap, baited with soluble toad toxin, will rapidly catch thousands of toadpoles but won’t attract anything else.


PM - Battle against the cane toad continues in Darwin 02/04/2013 - here's what a group in Darwin are up to.

For a more permeant solution a national voice has to be heard. Its forums/communities like this one that should be openly supporting programs like those of Professor Peter Koopman (Institute for Molecular Bioscience @ The University of Queensland) which desperately need funding, so if you're from QLD contact your local representative or write them a quick email telling them about these solution. let them know how important it is that 'they' are on-board. Only WE can make a voice big enough to make a difference.


Killing off the cane toad - Institute for Molecular Bioscience - The University of Queensland, Australia




*** as a side note; considering this is a reptile forum, i think its a shameful to post your love for cane toads (a major killer of our native species of snakes and monitor), perhaps next time a little foresight and compassion on the posters behalf is in order. Unless their intensions were to create conflict and a divide. in which case YAY congrats


----------



## gravo123 (May 4, 2013)

Well my opinion may not account for much.. But its not the cane toads fault that some moron decided it would be very advantageous for us to introduce such a dangerous creature into our closed environment..


----------



## Darlyn (May 4, 2013)

Wow Rammy I think you deserve a reward for the longest first post ever!


----------



## Rammy (May 5, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> Wow Rammy I think you deserve a reward for the longest first post ever!



it only took me 4 years to write something. lets hope its not another 4 before i have something else to say.


----------



## saintanger (May 5, 2013)

all introduced invasive species should be killed, but its how we kill them thats the problem. i hate seeing animals suffer even ugly ones like cane toads. but at the end of the day i rather protect our native wildlife's very existance, so i will kill cane toads. and i can garantee you if they do get to my place they won't be around long. 

its not their fault, it was humans who caused this. but at the end of the day they are causing way to much destruction.

and killing 1 cane toad does make a difference its 1 less breeding, less 50,000 baby cane toads. if everyone got off their rear ends and killed as many as they can find in their back yards, local parks, ponds ect and did it at least once a week the numbers would drop.

wen i was in QLD and stayed with friends there were at least 20 in their yard, i asked why they had not killed them and they said "who cares, more will only come" its like they have given up and don't care.


----------



## Luvbuz (May 5, 2013)

Just my two cents worth coz it's all already been said. Toads were introduced at Gordonvale many years ago just up from where my farm was. Every night we'd go out and catch as many as we could and freeze them. Then put them in the rubbish bins on collection day. Got our toad population down to almost nil in a matter of a few nights. Freezing slows their metabolism and they just go to sleep and never wake up. Humane and also got rid of the nasty, introduced creature which has no place in our aussie environment. Having lost a dog to toad poisoning and seen the dramatic effect they have had on the rest of the native animal communities throughout their infestation areas, there is no place for any feeling of compassion for these creatures. Yes, you may feel "sorry" for them and "It's not their fault they are here" but the consequences of such compassion are slowly but surely wrecking our own fragile eco-systems. So, kill them humanely and spare our native fauna... If you feel so badly for them, just say a little prayer as they slowly get colder and freeze into canesicles!!!


----------



## Robynne (May 8, 2013)

I don't need to read myths and crap like that. Those things are killing our snakes and lizards, cats and dogs etc. I don't feel bad about smacking a few. especially when they are coming close to my house and my animals. There death is quick and sudden, they don't suffer.


----------



## B_STATS (May 9, 2013)

Yeah they're a horrific pest and should be killed on sight. BUT lets never forget the most horrific pest that brought them here in the first place... If only some of those could be killed on sight...


----------

